# Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2009)

Μικρή και ασήμαντη η είδηση, αλλά από την άλλη εξαιρετικά αποκαλυπτική:

*Θα πεζοδρομηθεί η Πλουτάρχου*

Το Τμήμα Αναστολών του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας με την υπ' αριθμ. 529/2009 απόφασή του έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση του Ιερού Ναού του Αγίου Νικολάου επί της οδού Πλουτάρχου των Αθηνών και του τέως γενικού γραμματέα του υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης και δικηγόρου Παν. Πανούρη.

Οι προσφεύγοντες ζητούσαν να ανασταλεί η εκτέλεση των αποφάσεων (26.3.2008 και 12.5.2008) του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου του Δήμου Αθηναίων, με τις οποίες εγκρίθηκε η μελέτη (κατόπιν τεχνικής έκθεσης της βρετανικής πρεσβείας στην Αθήνα) διαμόρφωσης της Πλουτάρχου σε οδό ήπιας κυκλοφορίας.

Οι αποφάσεις του Δήμου Αθηναίων, όπως αναφέρεται στη δικαστική απόφαση, αποσκοπούν στην ενίσχυση της ασφάλειας του προσωπικού και των επισκεπτών της βρετανικής πρεσβείας.

Σύμφωνα με τις αποφάσεις του Δήμου Αθηναίων, παρέμεινε μόνο μία στενή λωρίδα ανόδου από τη λεωφόρο Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας προς την Υψηλάντου, ενώ πεζοδρομήθηκε η Υψηλάντου στο τμήμα της από την Πλουτάρχου έως την Λουκιανού και τοποθετήθηκαν βυθιζόμενες μπάρες.

Το ΣτΕ με την εν λόγω απόφασή του διέταξε τη Διοίκηση να λάβει κάθε πρόσφορο μέτρο, προκειμένου να εξασφαλισθεί η ακώλυτη πρόσβαση στον Ιερό Ναό Αγίου Νικολάου, κατά τρόπον ώστε να καθίσταται εφικτή η τέλεση των ιερών μυστηρίων και λοιπών θρησκευτικών τελετών στο Ναό, επιτρεπομένης κατά τα λοιπά της προόδου των εργασιών.

Το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο έχει καταθέσει υπόμνημα στο ΣτΕ υπέρ της κατασκευής των έργων. 

http://www.athina984.gr/node/53097


----------

